# Gros coup de blue, faite moi sourire



## macinside (5 Décembre 2004)

tout est dans le titre, merci de votre aide


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2004)

Quegna mon grand ?


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Nexka (5 Décembre 2004)

Hier soir, avec des copines, on s'est faite une séance de broute-minou entre filles....

Et j'ai les photos  :love:  :love:   


clique!!!


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2004)

m'enfin nexka :affraid:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, avec des copines, on s'est faite une séance de broute-minou entre filles....
> 
> Et j'ai les photos  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



Sous cet angle un broute-minou entre mecs est possible   Sinon je ne vois pas


----------



## FANREM (5 Décembre 2004)

Golf va t'organiser une Flash'AES dont il a le secret, et ca va etre tip-top
T'es pas tout seul


----------



## Nexka (5 Décembre 2004)

Heu Roberto  :mouais:  :hein: 

C'est une chatte!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Décembre 2004)

:love: 

PS : je veux bien t'acheter un truc sur ebay si ça te remonte le moral mackie...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, avec des copines, on s'est faite une séance de broute-minou entre filles....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout est dans le titre, merci de votre aide



Les attaques perso se font par message privé, merci. Foguenne


----------



## kodex (5 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Faux nioubie, ça, _ou bien moi chuis un des Beatles© survivants._
> 
> 
> ...



Parce qu'il en reste encore ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, avec des copines, on s'est faite une séance de broute-minou entre filles....
> 
> Et j'ai les photos  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...


     :mouais:


----------



## kodex (5 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, avec des copines, on s'est faite une séance de broute-minou entre filles....
> Et j'ai les photos  :love:  :love:
> clique!!!



La vie de chat (et là en l'occurrence il semble bien que ce soit une chatte) n'est vraiment pas de tout repos.


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2004)

mglp3122004 a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'attaque perso ici. Foguenne



Sur que ça me plarait pas à moi non plus, mais notez qd même ce passage intéressant : 

_a) La responsabilité pénale ; Les intrusions simples ; Accès frauduleux

(...)*Quid, pourtant, si le système n'est pas protégé ?* La Cour d'appel de Paris, dans un arrêt en date du 30 octobre 2002, a jugé que la possibilité d'accéder à des données stockées sur un site avec un simple navigateur, en présence de nombreuses failles de sécurité, n'est pas répréhensible. Elle a, ainsi, reformé le jugement du Tribunal de grande instance de Paris, qui avait estimé que l'existence des failles de sécurité ne constituait "en aucun cas une excuse ou un prétexte pour le prévenu d'accéder de manière consciente et délibérée à des données dont la non-protection pouvait être constitutive d?une infraction pénale". En effet, l'article 226-17 du Code Pénal réprime le fait de procéder ou de faire procéder à un traitement automatisé d'informations nominatives sans prendre toutes les précautions utiles pour préserver la sécurité de ces informations et notamment d'empêcher qu'elles ne soient communiquées à des tiers non-autorisés.(...)_

Alors à moins que Mackie soit tombé sur un numéro de MaCunderground...


----------



## macmarco (5 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, avec des copines, on s'est faite une séance de broute-minou entre filles....
> 
> Et j'ai les photos  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...


 
 Ahem...

 Euh...
 :rose:
_Miaou ?_
 :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ahem...
> 
> Euh...
> :rose:
> ...


----------



## kodex (5 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Sur que ça me plarait pas à moi non plus, mais notez qd même ce passage intéressant :
> "..."
> Alors à moins que Mackie soit tombé sur un numéro de MaCunderground...



En gros, si on a pas de vigile on l'a dans l'_*os*_.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2004)

Une blague Corse... Des fois, elles font rire.

A la mairie d'Ajaccio, on fait passer des entretiens d'embauche. Un conseiller et son adjoint s'en occupent.
Ils reçoivent un premier candidat. Le conseiller mène les entretiens:
"vous prendrez le travail à 8h"
"Ah, à 8h, je dois amener le gosse à la crêche"
"bon, venez à 8h 1/2, alors"
Deuxième candidat.
"Ah non ; j'habite au village, à 50 km d'ajaccio"
"Bon, vous prendrez à 9 h alors"
troisième candidat.
"A 8h, ça sera pas possible. Il faut que je m'occupe de mes vaches"
"Bon, passons. Venez pour 10h. on fera avec"
Quatrième candidat.
"Ah non. Je suis encore en convalescence. Le matin, j'ai encore pas mal de soins"
"Pfff! C'est bon. Vous commencerez à 10h 30, alors. Ca vous va?"
Arrive un cinquième candidat.
"Bon, vous avez quoi de spécial qui vous empêcherait de commencer à 8h? des enfants? une maison dans un village? des animaux? Une infirmité?..."
"Heu... Il y a bien un truc... Mais ..."
"quoi comme truc?"
"Hé bien, j'ai perdu mes... mes testicules dans un accident. Mais ça ne m'empêchera pas de commencer à 8h...""
"C'est bon, vous prendrez le boulot à 11h 1/2."
Une fois le candidat reparti, l'adjoint demande au conseiller:
"Mais tu es fou, pour une fois qu'on en trouve un qui ..."
"Enfin ; tu sais bien que de 8 à 11 1/2, on se gratte les couilles...":rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

Les gendarmes de Roissy ont égaré des explosifs dans un avion


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Les gendarmes de Roissy ont égaré des explosifs dans un avion


   On vous a refilé ceux qui avaient égaré une allumette à la paillote de Francis


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2004)

"Dès que nous avons été avertis, toutes les compagnies aériennes concernées ont été informées" afin que le passager porteur des explosifs "ne soit pas inquiété", a souligné le colonel Alexandre.


S'il a embarqué pour l'Amérique, ce n'est pas gagné  :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout est dans le titre, merci de votre aide



C'est bien dommage. Pour ma part, je suis très content de t'avoir revu à Liège. Merci encore pour le changement express de l'alimentation de l'iMac de ma soeur.


----------



## kodex (5 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout est dans le titre, merci de votre aide



C'est la Saint Nicolas demain... Je crois qu'on dit que ça se fête la veille...   

Alors bon, ce n'est pas une histoire drôle, mais bonne fête tout de même, en espérant que ça repousse un peu ces nuages pas glopglop qui te foutent le bourdon.


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout est dans le titre, merci de votre aide



Tiens, moi, je te fais un ENORME bisou :love: Et encore un :love: 

Ça m'a fait plaisir de faire ta connaissance 

A bientôt (à l'AES Suisse  )

Bonne nuit et bon début de semaine :love:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci encore pour le changement express de l'alimentation de l'iMac de ma soeur.



Du grand Mackie !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Du grand Mackie !



et qui osera dire que le SAV Apple n'est pas à la hauteur    :rateau: 

dépannage à domicile un dimanche


----------



## macVamps (6 Décembre 2004)

- Heu, Bassou, tu nous padonnes, mais après ce WE torrrrride avec toi, on a une urgence  :rateau: 

- Viens là no't ch'tit Moucakounet, viens vois tes Vamps, on va te remonter le... moral


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2004)

merci ça fait plaisir


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout est dans le titre, merci de votre aide


Alors le blues c'est ma spécialité, que se passe-t-il mon lapinou ?


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors le blues c'est ma spécialité, que se passe-t-il mon lapinou ?


 Il aurait voulu être un artiste ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2004)

Content de t'avoir revu Mackie.  Et en espérant te voir enfin en Suisse...  Pour la prochaine AES...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


regardez ce sournois qui place les faux smilies pour faire croire que


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> merci ça fait plaisir



Et on dit : 

*Même pas mort !!!!*

La déprime c'est aussi important que la joie même si on préfère toujours le 2e au 1er 

ps : tout ça pour avoir des coups de boule*s*... lamentable.  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Mackie... arrête avec tes fautes d'orthographe !! Personne n'a compris que voulais parler de coup d'boule !!!


Allez va, bonne fête en attendant


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> regardez ce sournois qui place les faux smilies pour faire croire que



Moi sournois?   
Vicieux et obsédé si tu veux, mais pas sournois!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir mon petit mackie

si tu es sage, pour noel j'ai un imac dv a te faire bricoler

(quoi, quoi, si paul lui fait confiance pourquoi pas moi ?  )

et si tu as eté plus que sage, pour le reveillon du 31 je te passe aussi 
3 pc a bricoler !!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2004)

merci a tous, ça va déjà mieux la


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> merci a tous, ça va déjà mieux la


 
 Mackie, _le monde est à toi_ et la vie est devant toi !


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, _le monde est à toi_ et la vie est devant toi !



Ah ça y est, il déprime à nouveau.. c'est MALIN !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir mon petit mackie
> 
> si tu es sage, pour noel j'ai un imac dv a te faire bricoler
> 
> ...



des PC    :mouais: 

c'est pas malin, tu vas le faire replonger  :rateau: 

il travaille à main nues, en confiance...   un PC, c'est salissant


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> des PC    :mouais:
> 
> c'est pas malin, tu vas le faire replonger  :rateau:
> 
> il travaille à main nues, en confiance...   un PC, c'est salissant




oui mais les pc ont beaucoup de truc relié,
des consoles des jeux,des appareil photos, des webcam ,
 des syntes , de truc amusant quoi !!!


----------



## appleman (6 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Du grand Mackie !



Quand je vois ça j'ai toujours une pensée pour le tournevis qui rippe...vous savez le mesquin, le vil tourne vis qui non content de vous décalquer un composant vous entaille la main...bon c'est pas que ça me soit arrivé mais j'y pense quoi...


----------



## poildep (6 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Gros coup de blue, faite moi sourire


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'y pense aussi, c'était pourtant un bon tournevis, un gentil, je l'aimais mais il a préféré cassé alors que je forçais de tout mon poids dessus, c'est juste le bout qui a cassé, et grâce à ce petit bout de métal manquant, le tournevis est rentré parfaitement et profondément dans ma seconde main placé derrière, en la traversant presque en entier...  :love: 

Même pas mal que j'ai dis après un coup de gnôle que mon père me faisait boire afin d'éviter que je tombe dans les vaps, 17 points de suture quand même et une belle cicatrice en forme de S, c'était le chemin qu'il fallait parcourir pour retrouver le nerf sectionné qui s'était recroquevillé comme un ptit élastique.


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



C'est quoi? un clown?


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2004)

C'est Lorie espèce de has been !  :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



On a pas le droit aux gros mots Poildefion


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2004)

Mackiesiça peutteremonter lemoraleicitu nous manque pas mal. On deguste delabièreon enestà+-25bièregoutéeetccceeeen'esstpasfini.c'est de la folie Webo et sontbeauf LeSqual qui sefilme en traine de faire un gros pipi en p^^^^êtant. C'est hard de chezhardkkôlkj,xijfomqijfmlkmj


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mackiesiça peutteremonter lemoraleicitu nous manque pas mal. On deguste delabièreon enestà+-25bièregoutéeetccceeeen'esstpasfini.c'est de la folie Webo et sontbeauf LeSqual qui sefilme en traine de faire un gros pipi en p^^^^êtant. C'est hard de chezhardkkôlkj,xijfomqijfmlkmj



on a le choix: pour le nez ou pour les pompes...  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2004)

Mackie... on boit à ta santé...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mackie... on boit à ta santé...



pour être plus précis... _on renverse..._  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour être plus précis... _on renverse..._  :rateau:



Mon verre est vide... :casse: J'ai soif..l.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon verre est vide... :casse: J'ai soif..l.





mais... que font les belges ???  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais... que font les belges ???  :rateau:



C'est reparti... :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais... que font les belges ???  :rateau:


Ben, présentement, ils n'approvisionnent pas les suisses assez vite en bières


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2004)

NON MAIS WIIEEEE NOT I SPEAK ANGLISCH WIEEE NOOOT BECAUSE IM BELGIAN IM NOT FLAMOUNG IM WALLOUN LEAKE WWWAAAGOUOUOPUN WHIE NOT BEACAUS IM BECVASINB C'EST MA COUSINE WHIEEE NOT BECAUSE IM VERYVERYWHIELLE  
JE SUIS PIP A


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> NON MAIS WIIEEEE NOT I SPEAK ANGLISCH WIEEE NOOOT BECAUSE IM BELGIAN IM NOT FLAMOUNG IM WALLOUN LEAKE WWWAAAGOUOUOPUN WHIE NOT BEACAUS IM BECVASINB C'EST MA COUSINE WHIEEE NOT BECAUSE IM VERYVERYWHIELLE
> JE SUIS PIP A



enlèves la bouteille de ta bouche ! ! ! :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2004)

mackie On T'aime!!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2004)

mackieADMIN!!!... MACKIE JE TEME...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> mackieADMIN!!!... MACKIE JE TEME...



MACKIE SUPER ADMIN. !!!!!!!!!!!!!! C'EST UN MINIMUM.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> NON MAIS WIIEEEE NOT I SPEAK ANGLISCH WIEEE NOOOT BECAUSE IM BELGIAN IM NOT FLAMOUNG IM WALLOUN LEAKE WWWAAAGOUOUOPUN WHIE NOT BEACAUS IM BECVASINB C'EST MA COUSINE WHIEEE NOT BECAUSE IM VERYVERYWHIELLE
> JE SUIS PIP A


 :mouais:  Soudainement, je me demande si au fond, je n'ai pas bien fait de rester à la maison... :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

j'ai l'impression que le belge a craqué


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  Soudainement, je me demande si au fond, je n'ai pas bien fait de rester à la maison... :mouais:




ils ont l'air d'avoir pris un coup dans l'aile  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

c'est pas dans l'aile, c'est en pleine tronche!


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas dans l'aile, c'est en pleine tronche!



 vu la photo de pitch' j'aurais pas dit "plein la tronche" 


:rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'impression que le belge a craqué




apparament pas que lui  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> vu la photo de pitch' j'aurais pas dit "plein la tronche"
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Tu aurais dit où? :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Cillian (7 Décembre 2004)

... Il serait donc préférable de consommer la (les) bière(s) avec modération plutôt qu'avec modérateurs ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Perso je prefere consommer avec moderateurs


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  Soudainement, je me demande si au fond, je n'ai pas bien fait de rester à la maison... :mouais:


 
 Soudainement, je me demande si, au fond, j'ai pas fait une connerie en restant chez moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Soudainement, je me demande si, au fond, j'ai pas fait une connerie en restant chez moi.



Je vais militer pour le Rezba en liberté  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Soudainement, je me demande si, au fond, j'ai pas fait une connerie en restant chez moi.



 


 :mouais: 


 :hein: 


 


Lé joli ce camaïeu de bleu !


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> :hein:
> ...


 Très joli lorna, demain tu essayes les couleurs de l'été ??


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Perso je prefere consommer avec moderateurs



c'est prendre le risque qu'il ne te reste rien    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Très joli lorna, demain tu essayes les couleurs de l'été ??



 

 

 :rose: 

 

 

Voila comme ça ...?   

C'est pô mal aussi ...


----------



## squarepusher (7 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 la c'est plutôt les couleurs du printemps  , tu as oublié les couleurs de smilies rouge pour l'été


----------



## Cillian (7 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est prendre le risque qu'il ne te reste rien    :rateau:



C'est aussi dans ce sens là que je l'imaginais!


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, avec des copines, on s'est faite une séance de broute-minou entre filles....
> 
> Et j'ai les photos  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...




c'est laquelle des 4 ?


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Du grand Mackie !




j'attend toujours les videos


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'attend toujours les videos



The Mackie Show !!!


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> The Mackie Show !!!


 héhé !  Et c'est à peine accéléré. Tu fais le calcul en temps réel, c'est quand même une sacrée biesse (comme on dit à Lîdje), ce Mackie.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> The Mackie Show !!!



Eheh... Bravo Paul... Et surtout bravo Mackie. :love:   Le voir en action c'est quelque-chose...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> The Mackie Show !!!



quelle maestria    

bravo Paul


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'attend toujours les videos


C'est tellement torride que c'est censuré


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement torride que c'est censuré



obsédé     :rateau:


----------



## mado (9 Décembre 2004)

Dis mackie, c'est efficace contre les coup de blues d'ouvrir un fil ?
Tu m'en prêtes un bout ?


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est laquelle des 4 ?



Celle qui n'est pas blonde


----------



## LeSqual (9 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> The Mackie Show !!!



C'est du GRAND ART!!! :love:    :love:    :love:    :love: 

(autant pour Paul que pour Mackie!!!)


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> obsédé     :rateau:


Moi, pas du tout 
Tiens, vérifie



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> The Mackie Show !!!


Heuu...
Mackie, plus lent dans l'effeuillage :rateau: 
Bon, je sais que le Paul a triché un peu mais...
...plus lent, pas assez sensuel mon fils   :love:​
Bon, çà, c'était la vue de la presse gelbe, pour la version française, heu, y a une gève  et le monteur a une grosse flemmingite    :hosto:


----------



## quetzalk (9 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...pour retrouver le nerf sectionné qui s'était recroquevillé comme un ptit élastique.



mouais t'es fragile des nerfs, aussi, toi non ?


----------



## quetzalk (9 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Lui : - _Non : *le vestiaire des hôtesses !*"_



ouais alors là je me méfierais tu vois... je ne connais pas personnellement (j'le jure  :mouais: !) mais ça doit être un mélange odorant de parfum et de dessous de bras après 15 heures de vol, une ambiance de daube (oh mais tu as encore grossi ma chérie nan ?), des cendriers pleins sur le bord de l'évier et une cafetière avec un litre de robusta qui traîne - froid, des trucs ragoûtants genre la poubelle remplie d'emballages de tampax et de cotons à démaquiller, bref comme à la maison mais multiplié par 250, le sourire en moins et la fatigue en plus, non, vraiment c'est pas sympa de conseiller ça à Mackie il ne s'en remettrait pas  :rateau:  :hein: !!!

Non, vraiment, mieux vaut la scène que les coulisses !!!   
(_a priori pas de contrepèterie là-dedans)_ 
Allez Mackie, tout va bien se passer, le blues c'est comme le mal aux dents, une fois que c'est passé c'est oublié, patience...


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

Tout dépend d'une seule chose.

 S'il y a un vestiaire "Départ" et un autre "Arrivée", tout doit être reconsidéré 




_Pas de contrepèterie mais peut-être un alexandrin ? _


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, plus lent dans l'effeuillage




je m'y prend mieux dans une autre sorte d'effeuillage  :love:


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Allez Mackie, tout va bien se passer, le blues c'est comme le mal aux dents, une fois que c'est passé c'est oublié, patience...


Facile à dire ! On voit que t'as pas mal aux dents, toi !!!


----------



## quetzalk (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Facile à dire ! On voit que t'as pas mal aux dents, toi !!!



Non, mais j'ai eu, j'ai plus, j'ai oubliu.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je m'y prend mieux dans une autre sorte d'effeuillage  :love:


le changement du pont firewire ?


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Facile à dire ! On voit que t'as pas mal aux dents, toi !!!


Souffre, sue, lis vanne : ça va Boris?


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le changement du pont firewire ?



l'effeuillage dont je parle pas n'a aucun rapport avec l'informatique  :love:


----------



## Blytz (9 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> The Mackie Show !!!



La prochaine tu nous la fait les yeux bandes avec une main dans le dos??


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine tu nous la fait les yeux bandes avec une main dans le dos??




avec les deux main quand même


----------

